# BFR Grips



## wiersy111 (May 12, 2009)

I have a Magnum Research BFR and am looking for some better grips to put on it. I have heard that the Super Blackhawk grips will fit and I have aalso heard that Magnum Research changed the grip frame recently and they dont' fit. Can any one clear this up for me????


----------

